# Flatheads in Indian Lake



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

I remember, i think, reading in a post about the flatheads be reintroduced into the lake. If so when, and how big were they when they were put in?


----------



## bgfishandhunt (Nov 16, 2011)

I actually caught a small flattie not to long ago in Indian lake nothing to brag about but was very surprised that I actually caught one.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

biggest we caught this year was 6lb 24" trolling for saugeye


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I have been fishing indian for years and constantly catch flatheads! Just hit the main lake and drift some nightcrawlers across the lake, or minnows, whichever, biggest ive caught is maybe 6 -8 pounds.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'd guess and say 4-5 years ago. Not sure if it was a 1 time stocking. I know hoover got stocked with Bluecats last year.


31" and 11 lbs,5 oz on my pb flattie a couple weeks ago. I thought it was a hawg saugeye by the way it clung to the bottom for a few minutes before working her up. My flattie stats have been doubling over the last 3 years. Seems like I'm getting them trolling well past 3 mph.A couple came as I was trolling 3 mph plus reeling in to change baits. The faster outside rods on sharp turns have been getting a few as well.

Mossback craw took the last 2 including the 11+ pounder!!


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

speedyr said:


> I remember, i think, reading in a post about the flatheads be reintroduced into the lake. If so when, and how big were they when they were put in?


I got a 25 inch flat head sat,july 14 , my buddie john got a 26 inch sauger ,man was that a monster , ended up with 4 real nice eyes & got 2 sunday, biggest was 191/2 , john lost a rod & reel by us not paying attention , that was a bummer !!! can't believe mid july & eyes still active !!!


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

dave...I got that waypoint where you lost the rod (general area) That was me in the nitro. You were in the buckeye pontoon right?


----------



## Buckeye John (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes that was us. I sent you a PM tonight. (buckeye john)


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

i snagged a flathead on a crank in may


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeh , were in the buckeye pontoon !!!


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

speedyr said:


> dave...I got that waypoint where you lost the rod (general area) That was me in the nitro. You were in the buckeye pontoon right?


Right It was johns rod & reel


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The flats werent introduced. They were rescued from paylakes and such. I can remember when the 3 day cat toruney wouldn't take a flathead at weight in because they were never originally stocked in the lake. There are some in 20+ lb range, one that size usually wins the tourney now. They have been doing very well at spawning, there are alot of smaller 2-5lbers caught on a regular basis. My pb is 14lbs caught on a live bass minnow. Also if you look at the bullhead population in the lake, its gone down significantly since the flats got released into the lake.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

They did get stocked at least 1 time a few years ago tom.I can't locate any info about it now.For the size I've been catching,they weren't fingerlings when they got stocked. I was alerted by a paylake person that said when those flatties get bigger,they'll be chomping down on the saugeye. I can see it happen because all saugeye do in hug the bottoms and would be easy pickins to a big flattie.

Those bigger ones that were skeptical at the catfish tourneys were originally dumped in by other people years before that stocking.

That stocking should at least be in the 7 lb range,maybe even the 11-12 lb range right now. Anything bigger was probably accidentally dumped in prior to the stocking.Lots of little ones so they are reproducing well. 

10+ years trolling and I've only caught them in the last 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

The Flattys will leave the saugeye alone... There is plenty of other types of rough fish they will eat for food.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> The Flattys will leave the saugeye alone... There is plenty of other types of rough fish they will eat for food.


I honestly don't think Flatheads care, if it's infront of there face and they _think_ it can go down there throats they're going to try and eat it.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ohio DNR hasnt stocked any flatheads anywhere since the early 80's if my information is correct. Cost to much to raise and its a real problem to keep brood stock around, they eat to much...

I just think a point has been reached where a nesting pair finally had a good hatch and those fish are now migrating around the lake and all those 3-7 lber will not be able to spawn for another 3-4 years so please protect them as that year class may very well be the one to keep the next bigger year class going...

Salmonid


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

i put them all back...Imagine how much fun for cat fisherman they are going to be!!!!!


----------



## bgfishandhunt (Nov 16, 2011)

I just so happened to catch 2 more this weekend! I caught a little one and then caught one that was probably near 10 pounds. My digital scale was not working so I didnt get an actual weight on it. We also caught one of the biggest channel cats that I have seen come out of there.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> I honestly don't think Flatheads care, if it's infront of there face and they _think_ it can go down there throats they're going to try and eat it.


I would normally agree with you, but you always get those odd ball nights where only one type of live bait (or cut) will work and sometimes that is dependent on the time of year.....


----------

